# Is stool softener supposed to make me fart a lot?



## TwistItUp (Dec 12, 2014)

I started using stool softener over the summer when I couldn't shit for 6 days.
Thought I was about to die. But someone told me to use stool softener, instead of laxative like I was about to try. The stool softener worked flawlessly. I have a pic of it somewhere. I've continued to use stool softener 
every now and then as maintenance so I don't get backed up again. But every time I take a dose I've been getting really bad gas. Is this normal?


----------



## TBoneJack (Dec 25, 2014)

Try ColenClenz (Wal Mart). My wife takes it, and it works with no gas problems.


----------



## TwistItUp (Dec 26, 2014)

I think colon clenz might be what caused me to not go for 6 days.
I was using that product and it never seemed to do much.
If anything I felt a little less bloated but didn't look any different.
And nothing significant came out like what some people were saying would happen.
I'm kind of assuming what may have happened is that I finally took enough colon clenz
and everything let loose, but I couldn't pass it. Till I started taking the stool softer as well.
That was when I actually got a result similar to what I was reading that the colon clenz was
supposed to do. This is just a bit of a theory but it seems likely possible, I don't know what
else could have caused such a backup and then what came out. black, greasy, clay looking 
pile, in the shape of my insides. I'm diabetic too so during the 6 days that I couldn't shit, I couldn't eat either.
This was bad, swear I nearly died. Was during the summer too and I felt like I was cooking from within.
Since this happened, this is why I now started using the stool softer as maintenance, but as I mentioned
whenever I take a dose I get incredible gas. Even the amount of gas that is release after a dose of stool softer
seems to have positive effects, as far as making me feel less bloated. Similar to how the colon clenz product
would make me feel but the stool softer works more rapidly. Maybe being diabetic it might just be something with my guts
that makes the colon clenz and softener products work the way they do for me, I'm not sure. I was being serious when I
wanted to know if a high volume of gas is normal.


----------



## TwistItUp (Dec 26, 2014)

I know I said I felt that the colon clenz didn't seem to do much but that was more so referring to doing much as in producing anything to come out any more so than my normal. I did forget to mention though that I actually did lose weight since using colon clenz even. I'm 6'1" and my usual weight for years was 285 - 295.
But since using colon clenz for some number of months my new consistent weight has been 260 for I'm guessing upwards of
1 year or at least the better part of 1 year now. I have been trying other products as well though so I don't necessarily believe this
to be due to the colon clenz alone. I had some really beneficial effects from a daily dose of omega 3, but the brand I tried is pricey,
like $26 a bottle or something. I believe I bought this omega 3 product because I read it would help with waxy ears. To my pleasant
surprise this omega 3 product helped with my depression, and chest pains. looks like it actually got cheaper. I might have to get some more.

http://www.walmart.com/ip/Schiff-MegaRed-100-Pure-Omega-3-Krill-Oil-60ct/14122337


----------



## howsitgrowin420 (Dec 26, 2014)

using softeners and laxatives is a form of purging and easily lends itself to a bulimia diagnosis. Why you chose to talk about this on a forum for the growing of marijuana is beyond me, but good luck with that shit, literally.


----------



## Skylor (Jan 1, 2015)

Nexium 24HR pills help clean up those farts, too much gas from the acid might be the problem


----------



## Mr. Shine (Jan 1, 2015)

TwistItUp said:


> I started using stool softener over the summer when I couldn't shit for 6 days.
> Thought I was about to die. But someone told me to use stool softener, instead of laxative like I was about to try. The stool softener worked flawlessly. I have a pic of it somewhere. I've continued to use stool softener
> every now and then as maintenance so I don't get backed up again. But every time I take a dose I've been getting really bad gas. Is this normal?


Carefull you might get @UncleBuck all excited!?!


----------

